# New member need advice: puppy's got lemon all over



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've actually posted this question in the 'introduce yourself' section, but I thought I might get more exposure here. I apologize for the redundancy but I am desperate for answers and ideas and fast.

I'm new here and I'm going to be a first time maltese mommy very soon. I've gotten in touch with a breeder and have my heart set on a puppy from a litter of two (both female). I've asked the breeder about the pups parentage and I've met the girls' mom who was friendly, alert yet gentle. Both puppies seemed strong and clean, lively and curious. Their mom is from a well known breeder in Taiwan, their dad from the US (I haven't asked for the kennel's name but will). 

The puppy I am hoping to get has really adorable features and sunny disposition. She is extra cute because of her extra smokey eye rims, and jet black nose button, and paws. The thing is *her coat is more cream than white, even beigey*. 

I've done my research on the breed but to tell you the truth, I haven't seen that many real live adult maltese. I know that some puppies have lemony or beigy patches on the ears and back, and that most of them do grow out or get lighter as the pups get older. But *my puppy, just about her entire coat is cream and beigy (though very silky and soft). I need your expertise! Is this at all common? Is it likely to grow out or get lighter? And if not, is it a sign of a health problem? Her coat is such a contrast to her sister and mom (both off-pearl) and her dad (bright white). Should I be concerned for her health or is it just her pigment?*

Thanks so much for you help!
Dawn the dognut


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Could you tell the color of her actual skin? I know most Maltese have black and white skin. Some more than others. My Izzy has about 75% of her skin is actually black in color. She has one big black patch of skin on her back that actually the hair is not white when you look at it good, it is a tan color. Most people don't notice it and it just gives her more character. So I thought maybe if your new pup has more black skin, that could be why the hair is not bright white.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe that they don't get the black pigment on their skin until they're older(at least mine didn't) .Dewey has a faint strip of very light beige on one side. He's a 13 months old. . It really hasn't changed since I got him at 12 weeks You only really notice it when he's wet. All of my other Malts have been white, maybe a little lemon on the ears.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo was never white white and had the lemon on his ears. He will be six months old on Sunday and he is whiter and his ears have almost completely changed to white.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

First...:welcome1: I don't have much to offer, because I don't know anything about breeders in Taiwan. I certainly would not think that the coloring would affect the puppy's health. What worries me is that it is not a well bred Malt...maybe not even a pure bred Malt.

On the other hand our concept of different shades of white can be quite different. Can you see MiMi's color? I would call it off white. She had buff on her ears and a streak on her back. It is slightly noticeable now, only when she is wet.

Can you give us any information on the breeder, or the kennel name of the sire, who you say came from the USA?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Many puppies start with a good deal of color in their coat. Your breeder would be the best source as to whether or not you can expect that to fade with age. All of my dogs have had some beige in their coats as pup...Soda is stark white as an adult, Roo has some beige patches (hardly noticeable usually). It would not stop me from purchasing a pup.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey has creamy white coat, fantastic pigment and lemon on his ears and back. The lemon never faded, but I can't notice it on his ears unless he is wet from his bath because the hair is long. I can see the lemon on his back because I keep the hair short.

Lemon in the coat is way down on my list of what I look for in a puppy. To me, health and disposition are the most important. Bottomline, if you are dealing with a reputable show breeder, the puppy will be close to the physical standard when he grows up so evaluate his other qualities that are important to you.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

When i got Paisley her face and paws were a little beige colored, but that's all


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a bit strange for puppy to have cream color all over body. I would say step back and look for other breeders I recommended in another of your thread.
From what you tell not see by my own eye, that pup may have poor hair quality or health issue. Anyway I don't think you will get the white coat Maltese signature from this pup when full growth.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace is nearly 8 months old and has some cream on his ears. He has never had any black on his skin. It does seem that the lemon is getting better on his ears the older he gets.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella has lemon on her ears and some lemon on her back. After her bath it is barely noticeable; more apparent between baths. We actually got a deduction in her price because of the lemon color. Her skin was totally pink until a few months ago. She has some dark skin along her back and light spots on her tummy. Both parents are pure white. My husband loves the lemon color and so do I. All that matters to us is her health. And she is the most adorable fluff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

both my babies had lightly grayish beige color on ears but when they grew up they became snow white. Also , Ellie start to have pigmentation on her skin, I think it is because of summer time and sun. Teddy is still pink without pigments but he has much more hair than Ellie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have 3 Malts. Two are from very reputable breeders and one is from a Puppy Mill rescue. And all 3 are slightly different in color.

Lacie (from a very reputable breeder) is more of a creamy white with very light lemon ears. Like Marj's Bailey, the lemon has lightened up and I mostly only notice it when she's wet. She also has a very small patch of lemon on her back that I notice because of her short cut. She has extremely dark pigment and eye rims (halos).

Tilly (Puppy Mill Rescue) is a nice white with no signs of lemon. She has nice eye rims but her nose has lightened up as she has gotten older.

Secret (from reputable breeder and is a champion) is an ice white with no lemon. Her pigment is very dark and she looks almost gray when I have her cut very short because of the black pigment showing through her ice white coat.

As Marj said, the slight lemon that Lacie has and the fact that her coat color is more of a creamy white isn't important to me at all. She is beautiful and healthy and has a great temperament and that's the most important thing.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the inputs and encouragement. I did (as many of you already know) end up getting the lemony puppy. I love her to pieces. She's a malt with a tzu's permanent smile. It is super cute and I really hope it will not cause problems for her as her adult teeth come in. I have gotten used to her lemony coat. But I expect her hair to get whiter. I see 2 colors on her coat now: whiter near the roots and lemony at the ends. She won't be bright white but creamy white. But I love it coz' it's given her her eyeliner halos and black button nose. 

Thanks again for replying me. 
Dawn


----------

